# Big Ten Network in HD -- Mpeg4 only?



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

I have seen that DirecTv has signed a deal for the Big Ten Network, and that they will broadcast games in HD.

Is it same to assume that these games are going to be in Mpeg4, and not in Mpeg2? 

Reason why I am asking is that I have had no reason to think about upgrading my HR10-250 -- until now that is. If I will only be able to get the HD games with one of the new HR20's, then I will need to get on that ball.

Thanks!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Almost certainly.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

nrc said:


> Almost certainly.


Rats 

Just tried calling to find out about upgrading, and the CSR was adamant that the HR10-250 would work just fine with the BTN HD, once it goes live.

Probably will just need to call back. Is there a better number, or department to ask for who actually know the HD stuff well?


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

nrc said:


> Almost certainly.


I have absolutely no inside knowledge here whatsoever, just pure speculation, but I would not be surprised if BTN HD programming is indeed available in MPEG-2 on the HR10-250.

I highly doubt the BTN is going to broadcast full-time in HD. If anything, they will only offer HD games in three-hour blocks on Saturdays, in which case it would not be surprsing to see DirecTV throw those up on one of the HD spillover channels (94 or 95) that they use for things like NFL Network games and the occasional MLB, NBA or NHL broadcast.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

pudge44 said:


> I have absolutely no inside knowledge here whatsoever, just pure speculation, but I would not be surprised if BTN HD programming is indeed available in MPEG-2 on the HR10-250.
> 
> I highly doubt the BTN is going to broadcast full-time in HD. If anything, they will only offer HD games in three-hour blocks on Saturdays, in which case it would not be surprsing to see DirecTV throw those up on one of the HD spillover channels (94 or 95) that they use for things like NFL Network games and the occasional MLB, NBA or NHL broadcast.


That would be very nice! The question is, how will I know? Just wait until closer to game time and see what the announce?


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

Squeak said:


> That would be very nice! The question is, how will I know? Just wait until closer to game time and see what the announce?


That's the tough part. The first and second-level CSR's so rarely have the correct info on things like this.


----------



## PRMan (Jul 26, 2000)

In about a month you will know.

I just called them and am getting the HR20 and the new dish for $20. I didn't even need to go to retention. Installation is free. And I get to keep my HR10 and sell my wife's upgraded DSR-6000 on eBay for more than $20.

Seriously, it's only $20 and you get to keep your HR10-250, so why take a chance?


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

PRMan said:


> In about a month you will know.
> 
> I just called them and am getting the HR20 and the new dish for $20. I didn't even need to go to retention. Installation is free. And I get to keep my HR10 and sell my wife's upgraded DSR-6000 on eBay for more than $20.
> 
> Seriously, it's only $20 and you get to keep your HR10-250, so why take a chance?


I'll get around to it at some point, but I don't want to deal with the extra wiring right now and all that nonsense. My house needs a new roof in the next 6 mos. or so, so that might be an ideal time.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

PRMan said:


> Seriously, it's only $20 and you get to keep your HR10-250, so why take a chance?


Because my understanding is that you have to be subscribed to the HD Package to receive local channels with the HR20, even if they are OTA.

Right now with my HR10-250 I get all my HD channels OTA, and do not subscribe to the HD package. I subscribe to the HD package during football season if a OSU games gets put on ESPN or ESPN2.

If I were to get the HR20, I would have to pay the HD package all year, even to get my local networks on HD, off the air.


----------



## mattbooty (Dec 28, 2002)

Wouldn't it have to be in MPEG2? They are supposed to have it live before the college football season begins because they are broadcasting some of the early home games, so that puts it live by Sept 1st at the latest, I was under the impression that the MPEG4 satellite would not be turned on by then. I could be wrong about the satellite being on by then though.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Squeak said:


> Because my understanding is that you have to be subscribed to the HD Package to receive local channels with the HR20, even if they are OTA.
> 
> Right now with my HR10-250 I get all my HD channels OTA, and do not subscribe to the HD package. I subscribe to the HD package during football season if a OSU games gets put on ESPN or ESPN2.
> 
> If I were to get the HR20, I would have to pay the HD package all year, even to get my local networks on HD, off the air.


Which means you would also get the satellite HD channels your package contains. Including whatever of the 70-100 channels of yours they put up in September and beyond.

The financial dynamic is changing. While the HD access fee wasn't as good a deal, it is going to get to be very good.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattbooty said:


> Wouldn't it have to be in MPEG2? They are supposed to have it live before the college football season begins because they are broadcasting some of the early home games, so that puts it live by Sept 1st at the latest, I was under the impression that the MPEG4 satellite would not be turned on by then. I could be wrong about the satellite being on by then though.


If they do the HD games at startup, they probably will be MPEG2. But what happens after D10 is turned on is anybody's guess at this time. Who knows, they may hold off on BTN HD until then, they may squeeze them on MPEG2 this season (like the NFL), they may move them from MPEG2 to MPEG4 (and call the MPEG2 games "previews" like MHD and NGHD).


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

pudge44 said:


> I have absolutely no inside knowledge here whatsoever, just pure speculation, but I would not be surprised if BTN HD programming is indeed available in MPEG-2 on the HR10-250.
> 
> I highly doubt the BTN is going to broadcast full-time in HD. If anything, they will only offer HD games in three-hour blocks on Saturdays, in which case it would not be surprsing to see DirecTV throw those up on one of the HD spillover channels (94 or 95) that they use for things like NFL Network games and the occasional MLB, NBA or NHL broadcast.


The BTN claims that they're going produce more original HD than any other network in history.

I think it's very likely that you'll see spill-over HD programming on 94/95 but I don't think the OP wants to rely on the good graces of the football gods that there won't be conflicting programming that prevents that.

It would be a real pinch to put the BTN HD on MPEG2 full time since DTV already drops MPEG2 HD channels to make room for Sunday Ticket HD. The main reason I say _almost_ certainly is that the BTN is twisting arms pretty hard to get the broadest distribution possible. The SD channel will probably cover that leaving MPEG2 customers with spotty HD coverage. MPEG4 is the only way to be certain that you'll get all the HD programming available from the BTN.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

*EVERY* new HD channel is MPEG4 PERIOD!! There is no room for anything on MPEG2. I think everybody here remember a couple HD channels being turned off last year for Sunday Ticket. That said the new sat is almost in final position and will begin testing soon. Right now we know September 15 is a hard date but things seems to be going well and talk is maybe if were lucky Labor Day weekend. I'd advise to get a HR20 now unless you plan on moving to cable and getting a S3 or something. Heck if you want just use your HR20 to view the channels the HR10 can't.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

generalpatton71 said:


> *EVERY* new HD channel is MPEG4 PERIOD!! There is no room for anything on MPEG2. I think everybody here remember a couple HD channels being turned off last year for Sunday Ticket. That said the new sat is almost in final position and will begin testing soon. Right now we know September 15 is a hard date but things seems to be going well and talk is maybe if were lucky Labor Day weekend. I'd advise to get a HR20 now unless you plan on moving to cable and getting a S3 or something. Heck if you want just use your HR20 to view the channels the HR10 can't.


There aren't too many Big Ten football games on Sunday that I recall.  So I don't think Sunday Ticket will be an issue here.  My guess is that it will be mepg2 because of the timing. It's just like NFLST - they are broadcasting that in mepg2 again this year.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Squeak said:


> Because my understanding is that you have to be subscribed to the HD Package to receive local channels with the HR20, even if they are OTA.


That is incorrect. You would get your HD Locals OTA on the HR20 regardless of what package you have. You also would get the Mpeg4 HD Locals as long as you have local channels on your package.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

RunnerFL said:


> That is incorrect. You would get your HD Locals OTA on the HR20 regardless of what package you have. You also would get the Mpeg4 HD Locals as long as you have local channels on your package.


Really? Well that is good to know, and might make me change my decision then.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Squeak said:


> Really? Well that is good to know, and might make me change my decision then.


No, that is not correct. DirecTV is charging an HD access fee even if you only want to watch locals. So, when you activate a new box like the HR20, you will be charged the fee.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

RS4 said:


> No, that is not correct. DirecTV is charging an HD access fee even if you only want to watch locals. So, when you activate a new box like the HR20, you will be charged the fee.


When will most of you get this through your heads??!! The HD access fee is basically the same as the old HD Package fee.

You are NOT billed twice. So if you active a new HD box, you pay the $10 and get ALL the HD channels they offer including HD locals.

Basically the price went up $1 and you pay it whether you want ANY HD channels or not.

This was changed as folks were getting the HR10-250 for cheap and then not getting HD programming form D* and using them for OTA HD only.

So, D* says you want a HD box for OTA HD only? Ok, pay the $10 and we will give HD channels anyways whether you want/like any of them or not.

Do I blame them? No, I would have done the same thing if it was my company.

So you do NOT pay the $10.99 HD Access and the $9.99 HD channels fee. Just ONE price!

You frikin TiVo heads just don't get this, what's so hard?????????


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Squeak If I were to get the HR20 said:


> Yes and No. They changed the name. Basically whether you want the SAT HD channels or not, you activate the HR20 and you pay the $10.99 and you get HD Locals, HD Nationals and the right to have an HD Box for OTA HD.
> 
> They did NOT want people getting a HD box from them, then not getting HD package and get FREE HD OTA stuff.
> It's one fee that went up $1 ONLY for new subscribers. That's it.
> ...


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

a csr told me that the bigten network will be carried sd and included in the choice plus catagory, and then some of the hd will be a game to game basis on channel 94 and the few like it. just like nfl channel games that are in hd. i don't get all of them, but a selection in hd.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

gio1269 said:


> Yes and No. They changed the name. Basically whether you want the SAT HD channels or not, you activate the HR20 and you pay the $10.99 and you get HD Locals, HD Nationals and the right to have an HD Box for OTA HD.
> 
> They did NOT want people getting a HD box from them, then not getting HD package and get FREE HD OTA stuff.
> It's one fee that went up $1 ONLY for new subscribers. That's it.
> ...


Then, I guess I am the problem child that DirecTv is trying to fix.

I don't want to pay the $10 a month to be able to record the OTA channels in HD -- so I guess the HR10-250 will stay in the rack for awhile longer.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

gio1269 said:


> When will most of you get this through your heads??!! The HD access fee is basically the same as the old HD Package fee.
> 
> You are NOT billed twice. So if you active a new HD box, you pay the $10 and get ALL the HD channels they offer including HD locals.
> 
> ...


Hey, that was not called for! 

RS4 was merely explaining that I will go from paying NO fee for any HD content to use my OTA, to having to pay a monthly fee. No where did he mention anything about double fees!! 

Please explain what he started that was wrong?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mrpope said:


> a csr told me that the bigten network will be carried sd and included in the choice plus catagory, and then some of the hd will be a game to game basis on channel 94 and the few like it. just like nfl channel games that are in hd. i don't get all of them, but a selection in hd.


Makes sense, but sense from a CSR is almost as elusive as the truth.

We will see.

I'll bet all BTN HD games will be available in MPEG4 when D10 is active.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Squeak said:


> Hey, that was not called for!
> 
> RS4 was merely explaining that I will go from paying NO fee for any HD content to use my OTA, to having to pay a monthly fee. No where did he mention anything about double fees!!
> 
> Please explain what he started that was wrong?


Also the $10.99 is ONLY for new customers. So IF you did have the HD package currently, the price stays the SAME.

Because they are sooo many stubborn people on this board and find any opportunity to rip the HR20 for no reason and have NO IDEA what they are talking about.

He is the PERFECT example.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

gio1269 said:


> Also the $10.99 is ONLY for new customers. So IF you did have the HD package currently, the price stays the SAME.
> 
> Because they are sooo many stubborn people on this board and find any opportunity to rip the HR20 for no reason and have NO IDEA what they are talking about.
> 
> He is the PERFECT example.


My my... it seems I can't even mention the HR20 in a discussion that has nothing to do with it's performance or acceptability without getting people all upset.  Me thinkest some folks might be a bit touchy. 

It's a shame when folks on a Tivo forum get beat up because they like a Tivo product and try to get others to research the alternatives with an open eye. You folks seem to have a hard time acknowledging that the DirecTV dvrs are just not accepted by the Tivo users like a Tivo product is.

The next few months offer hope to many of us who are wanting a Tivo mpeg4 HD product from DirecTV for our continued enjoyment. If you call that stubborn, fine. I call it a group of folks who enjoy the Tivo more than the source. And after all, this is a Tivo forum. I don't think it's necessary to belittle us on our own forum when we're trying to discuss our perceptions of the alternatives.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

> It's a shame when folks on a Tivo forum get beat up because they like a Tivo product and try to get others to research the alternatives with an open eye. You folks seem to have a hard time acknowledging that the DirecTV dvrs are just not accepted by the Tivo users like a Tivo product is.


That's fine! Just like Macs vs PC. But when someone is on the fence and a die hard like you spews nothing but false info and crap based on your dislike for the HR20 that's just not cool and flat out childish.

Just like when someone wants to compare and asks about the HR20 vs the H10 The Tivo freaks go ape *****!



> > The next few months offer hope to many of us who are wanting a Tivo mpeg4 HD product from DirecTV for our continued enjoyment. If you call that stubborn, fine. I call it a group of folks who enjoy the Tivo more than the source. And after all, this is a Tivo forum.
> 
> 
> Good luck with holding your breath. Maybe in a few years. If they came out with a unit that was BETTER than the HR20 (not just the GUI layout) I would switch i a heart beat. Like loved my Hr10 but I love my HR20 just as much.
> ...


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

gio1269 said:


> That's fine! Just like Macs vs PC. But when someone is on the fence and a die hard like you spews nothing but false info and crap based on your dislike for the HR20 that's just not cool and flat out childish.
> 
> ...
> 
> Fine discuss alternatives, but don't flat out lie when someone is truly on the fence and is thinking of switching.


Umm, he didn't give *me* any false info, or lie to me.

Right now I have an HR10-250, pay NO fees for any HD from DirecTv, and can record my OTA HD channels.

If I were to get an HR20, I would then have to pay a fee to DirecTv to be able to record my OTA HD channels.

Right now, no HD fees at all. With HR20, an HD fee would apply.

Seems like his response to my question/statement was dead-on, because I don't want to have my monthly cost go up to have the same level of service, which it would if I got the HR20. Answered my question.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Squeak said:


> Umm, he didn't give *me* any false info, or lie to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

gio1269 said:


> Squeak said:
> 
> 
> > Umm, he didn't give *me* any false info, or lie to me.
> ...


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Squeak said:


> gio1269 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, now I am confused
> ...


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

gio1269 said:


> Squeak said:
> 
> 
> > What's confusing?
> ...


----------



## 1003 (Jul 14, 2000)

*You will pay $10.99 mo.*
HR20 + any HD (sat or OTA) content = HD Access fee. DirecTV attempted to force this on me when they replaced my HR10-250 with a HR20-700 under the protection plan. You may get some sympathetic DirecTV rep to apply you some credits to cover the new fees, but don't count on it...


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

gio1269 said:


> Squeak said:
> 
> 
> > What's confusing?
> ...


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Squeak said:


> gio1269 said:
> 
> 
> > What's confusing?
> ...


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

JJ said:


> *You will pay $10.99 mo.*
> HR20 + any HD (sat or OTA) content = HD Access fee. DirecTV attempted to force this on me when they replaced my HR10-250 with a HR20-700 under the protection plan. You may get some sympathetic DirecTV rep to apply you some credits to cover the new fees, but don't count on it...


If you have the PP, and you were not getting the HD package before they should have just replaced it and there is no fee.

if you have the HD Package, the price stays the same.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

nrc said:


> gio1269 said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty amusing that after ripping RS4 you can't give the guy a clear answer.
> ...


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Squeak said:


> gio1269 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, now I am confused
> ...


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

RS4 said:


> Squeak said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being beat over the head again,  you incur a fee from DirecTV if you add a new box that is HD capable whether you use it or not. In this case, if you added an HR20 that is HD capable and only wanted to watch OTA, DirecTV will charge you as if you were watching the HD channels from the satellites.
> ...


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

RS4 said:


> No, that is not correct. DirecTV is charging an HD access fee even if you only want to watch locals.


No they are not! I know of at least 2 people that get their locals in HD [Mpeg4] that are not paying the HD Access Fee.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> No they are not! I know of at least 2 people that get their locals in HD [Mpeg4] that are not paying the HD Access Fee.


That's weird, how? You need to have the HD package @$9.99 or the HD access @ $10.99 from what I have always known.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

gio1269 said:


> RS4 said:
> 
> 
> > BINGO!You got it.
> ...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Thank you for being everyone's daddy. But who said we need a daddy?

Your sole purpose seems to be to campaign against something you know little about. Who pooped in your Cheerios?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Thank you for being everyone's daddy. But who said we need a daddy?
> 
> Your sole purpose seems to be to campaign against something you know little about. Who pooped in your Cheerios?


Where's your numbers big man  Prove me wrong!!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

RS4 said:


> Where's your numbers big man  Prove me wrong!!


Numbers? I don't need numbers. I have two HR20s and they are working fine. Have you even ever laid hands on one?

Besides, you ignore anyone who gives you information that disagrees with your crusade.

Zealotry is fun, huh?


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Besides, you ignore anyone who gives you information that disagrees with your crusade.


+1

The4 numbers here and on dbs talk prove that people are generally happy to ecstatic about the HR20s.

From what I gather here, it's a few curmudgeons here that will ONLY take a TiVo DVR.

I wonder how bad these guys were during the VHS/Beta wars?

Look there are MANY people that just don't care for, hate or are ok with the HR20 and that's fine.

But RS4 and a few others cannot except this and will say anything to put down the HR20. Sure it has bugs, but look at this board the last 1-2yrs.

Nothing but complaints on the HR10 since the updates past 3.1 days and other4s saying good bye!


----------



## 1003 (Jul 14, 2000)

gio1269 said:


> If you have the PP, and you were not getting the HD package before they should have just replaced it and there is no fee.
> 
> if you have the HD Package, the price stays the same.


*Not quite,*
DirecTV was adamant that they would not allow me to continue to get HBO-HD and SHO-HD without signing up for HD Access. Pointing out that I had this feature for a long time was useless because nobody seemed to remember how the plan 'used to be'. After repeated calls with long periods on hold for 'research' the shine of the DirecTV apple was fading fast. Pretty much drove me to Dish, along with those repeated HR20-700 failures...


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

JJ said:


> *Not quite,*
> DirecTV was adamant that they would not allow me to continue to get HBO-HD and SHO-HD without signing up for HD Access. Pointing out that I had this feature for a long time was useless because nobody seemed to remember how the plan 'used to be'. After repeated calls with long periods on hold for 'research' the shine of the DirecTV apple was fading fast. Pretty much drove me to Dish, along with those repeated HR20-700 failures...


Well, I upgraded and my price has stayed the same.

Also 10 people I know, nothing has changed. If you have the HD package now for $9.99 and upgrade to the HR20, the price will not go up $1 to $10.99

It's NOT a double fee.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Numbers? I don't need numbers. I have two HR20s and they are working fine. Have you even ever laid hands on one?
> 
> Besides, you ignore anyone who gives you information that disagrees with your crusade.
> 
> Zealotry is fun, huh?


You have nothing positive to say about the Tivo so we know why you're really here. :down:

I knew you didn't have any numbers because in fact what numbers are available show quite the opposite

A recent article showed a study in New England where D* & E* are losing more subs to FIOS then the cable guys.

This past quarter E* had 42,000 more net subs then DirecTV.

DirecTV's approval ratings going down more rapidly than the competition.

20% of new HR20's being returned.

There are just as many people on this forum and DBSTALK who say they don't like the HR20 and want a Tivo.

It's too bad you guys can't be more honest instead of trying to lead people on.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RS4 said:


> You have nothing positive to say about the Tivo so we know why you're really here. :down:
> 
> I knew you didn't have any numbers because in fact what numbers are available show quite the opposite
> 
> ...


Curious - where are your numbers coming from? Got a link to a valid source?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

sjberra said:


> Curious - where are your numbers coming from? Got a link to a valid source?


Subscriber numbers

FIOS numbers

There are several other sources, but the two above links are from skyreport.com. I also do a lot of reading on other sites such as dbstalk.com, multimedia & broadcast sites, plus investor news sites.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RS4 said:


> Subscriber numbers
> 
> FIOS numbers
> 
> There are several other sources, but the two above links are from skyreport.com. I also do a lot of reading on other sites such as dbstalk.com, multimedia & broadcast sites, plus investor news sites.


Not going to continue this with you after this..

do not see anything in the link you posted that backs up this one

20% of new HR20's being returned.

Anyway, enjoy the HR10, will be watching the new channels on the HR20.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Bump -- any news about Big Ten Network HD channels for early September? They going to be on NFLST overflow?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

There is no definitive (aka statements), about when Big Ten HD will be available..

However, every indication is that it will not be in MPEG-2... but MPEG-4, and available after D10 is active.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> There is no definitive (aka statements), about when Big Ten HD will be available..
> 
> However, every indication is that it will not be in MPEG-2... but MPEG-4, and available after D10 is active.


Yeah, but BTN goes live on 8/31, with OSU playing on 9/1 (in HD). Isn't it everyone's assumption that D10 will *not* be live on 9/1?

So that leaves a hole for where that HD feed, if at all, is shown on DTV.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Squeak said:


> Yeah, but BTN goes live on 8/31, with OSU playing on 9/1 (in HD). Isn't it everyone's assumption that D10 will *not* be live on 9/1?
> 
> So that leaves a hole for where that HD feed, if at all, is shown on DTV.


Yes it does... and we have had a very long discussion about it at DBSTalk
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93051 (see the later portions of the discussion)...

Every indication is that the first few weekends will not be available in HD.


----------



## pipes (Sep 18, 2006)

Can someone clear this up for me?
Right now I have the HR10-250, and I pay for the HD package. I also use an antenna for OTA HD channels.

I know DTV is broadcasting my locals in HD, would the HR10-250 be able to receive these channels, or do I need to get the HR20 to get these channels?

Thanks.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

pipes said:


> Can someone clear this up for me?
> Right now I have the HR10-250, and I pay for the HD package. I also use an antenna for OTA HD channels.
> 
> I know DTV is broadcasting my locals in HD, would the HR10-250 be able to receive these channels, or do I need to get the HR20 to get these channels?
> ...


The HR10-250 is not compatible with the MPEG-4 format.
The HR10-250 tuners are not able to receive the signal from the 99 & 103 orbits.

HD-Locals are in MPEG-4 and on the 99/103 orbit slots.
So yes, you would need an HR20 (DVR) or H20/21 (non-dvr) if you want to receive your HD Locals (and all the new HD channels, and eventuall all SAT based HD channels).


----------



## pipes (Sep 18, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> The HR10-250 is not compatible with the MPEG-4 format.
> The HR10-250 tuners are not able to receive the signal from the 99 & 103 orbits.
> 
> HD-Locals are in MPEG-4 and on the 99/103 orbit slots.
> So yes, you would need an HR20 (DVR) or H20/21 (non-dvr) if you want to receive your HD Locals (and all the new HD channels, and eventuall all SAT based HD channels).


Exactly what I was looking for, thank you!


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> The HR10-250 is not compatible with the MPEG-4 format.
> The HR10-250 tuners are not able to receive the signal from the 99 & 103 orbits.
> 
> HD-Locals are in MPEG-4 and on the 99/103 orbit slots.
> So yes, you would need an HR20 (DVR) or H20/21 (non-dvr) if you want to receive your HD Locals (and all the new HD channels, and eventuall all SAT based HD channels).


He's only referring to the big 4 locals. If you want PBS and the independents, then you still can't get them without and OTA on either the HR20 or HR10-250.


----------



## pipes (Sep 18, 2006)

Although PBS puts out some fine quality programs, I don't find myself watching them. So, the big 4 networks are all I need.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Randyman... (Feb 17, 2004)

FYI - Big Ten is doing a large number of non-CFB events in full HD. We have full HD Server capability in Master Control, and the Big Ten studios in Chicago are also full HD (a very nice new state-of-the-art HD facility). The Big Ten Tonight is a live news type show that airs in HD every night (also re-airs in HD), and other events like Soccer Games and stuff will also be in true HD (sometimes Live, sometimes delayed). And, of course, Saturdays we can have between 4-8 CFB games split up amungst different Big Ten regions. HD out the whazoo! Keeps me busy


----------



## primetime73 (Oct 11, 2005)

RS4 said:


> Subscriber numbers
> 
> FIOS numbers
> 
> There are several other sources, but the two above links are from skyreport.com. I also do a lot of reading on other sites such as dbstalk.com, multimedia & broadcast sites, plus investor news sites.


D*'s net subs of 128,000 in the 2nd quarter were an increase over the 125,000 in the year ago quarter as well as lowering their churn rate from 1.59 to 1.58 so basically flat. D* has significanlty lowered their churn rate from the 1.8 area where they were as recently as Q3 2006, probably somewhat due to the 2 year commitments people are signing up for as they upgrade equipment to the HR20. In fact Q1 of this year saw a churn of 1.44, the lowest in D* history so apparently a lot of the HR20 people haven't been running for the doors as you insinuate. BTW D* grew total subscribers 5% over last year's level. to 16.32 million subs.

Tivo on the other hand continues to languish as evidenced from their own drop in net adds. This excerpt was taken from Tivo's earnings press release.

"TiVo-Owned subscription gross additions for the second quarter were 41,000, compared to 74,000 gross additions for the year-ago period. As has been the case in recent quarters, gross subscription additions were impacted by the pace at which retailers moved to a high definition sales focus. Overall, TiVo-Owned subscriptions totaled 1.71 million, up 136,000 on an annual basis compared to the year ago-period. As expected, TiVo reported a net decline in DIRECTV TiVo subscriptions during the period as DIRECTV is no longer deploying new TiVo boxes. Cumulative total subscriptions as of July 31, 2007 were 4.2 million. Additionally, the monthly churn rate was 1.2% compared to 1.1% in the prior quarter. This increase was in part due to subscribers seeking HD DVR alternatives."

If you really want to look at people's opinion of how Tivo has done during the past year go to Yahoo Finance and type DTV in for a quote, pull up the chart and compare to TIVO, believe me you will want to have owned DTV over TIVO stock during the past year, about a 30% difference in performance.

And finally your comments about service levels and customer satisfaction.

follow this link http://www.jdpower.com/telecom/ratings/cable_satellite/index.aspx

You'll find that D* ranked #1 in 3 of 4 US regions for customer satisfaction. They ranked #2 in the North Central Region behing WOW!


----------

